
Show HN: Unofficial Sonos Controller for Linux - pascalo
https://github.com/pascalopitz/unoffical-sonos-controller-for-linux/releases
======
pascalo
Maintainer here. I'd really love some feedback, but even better would be
people contributing, especially if you know about Sonos and the way it deals
with Services, auth tokens etc.

